# Use of Prym machines, little and large.



## hares forever (Oct 10, 2013)

I have the Prym Knitting Mill (endless lengths of French Knitting) and the Prym Maxi.
I bought these because my index fingers have become too painful to use the normal way.
Has anyone tried these and are there any ideas for patterns out there?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I am not familiar with it, but I "googled" it and found some interesting links. You might try that.  Ann


----------



## hares forever (Oct 10, 2013)

Dear Grandma Ann, you are clearly better at googling than I am here in the UK. I'll try again. Meanwhile I realise I've mislaid (not lost) the Maxi instrucrions. Forever Hare. The sometime scatty sort and it's not even March.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://loveallraces.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-make-leggings-with-prym-knitting.html
http://www.prym-consumer.com/static/0H0H005sj.pdf
http://www.*********************/knitting-gadgets/topic9570.html
Here are a few I ran across - I did not look at the sites. I hope something is of value. One has instructions, but in many languages - have to find the one in English.  Ann


----------



## hares forever (Oct 10, 2013)

Wonderful! Many thanks. I have just subscribed to the Prym newsletter and feel more optimistic. I can even download the instructions if I don't find mine.
But it is as I suspected, there's not much one can do with the little knitting mill apart from winding the handle. I did make a hairband which is quite useful. Original thinking required! Hares Forever.


----------



## rhomin (Oct 8, 2013)

I saw something recently when I was surfing the net where they used the cords produced with these. I didn't keep the link but thought icord from the machine would work and just stored the principle in my head :roll: not the most reliable method. Any way they used them to weave things like place mats, a small shopping bag etc. Just used a cardboard shape the dimensions of the piece you want to finish with and did a simple over under weave and for the bag they sewed it up on a sewing machine. They used then to lace through rows of eyelets knitted in to designs and this was very effective in a bold contrast colour. If you are having trouble knitting though this may not be possible for you. They then took what looked like miles of the cord and knitted or croched with it using it like a chunky yarn. They had a scarf finished in it and it looked great, specially for a teenager. Hope that might spark a couple of ideas for you.


----------



## hares forever (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, thanks for passing on that idea. I had one too, I used a length of cord to tuck inside the interior band of a hat to make it fit more snugly. It works beautifully, being soft and slightly boucey.
Hares Forever.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

hares forever said:


> I have the Prym Knitting Mill (endless lengths of French Knitting) and the Prym Maxi.
> I bought these because my index fingers have become too painful to use the normal way.
> Has anyone tried these and are there any ideas for patterns out there?


Here's a suggestion for the Prym Knitting Mill (miles and miles of French knitting)

Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a necklace I made

Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

And a cowl - knitted by the 'arm knitting method' - This is how I made the giant knit stitches

Val


----------

